# 1st IUI at Neath Port Talbot Hosp



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Morning,

I am about to start my 1st attempt at IUI at Neath Port Talbot Hospital and just wondered if there is anyone else out there doing the same and if you have any advice.

Thanks

Kat xx


----------



## vella49 (Jun 25, 2007)

hi kat
  
ive just finished my treatment at neath/bridgend.

had three failed iui attempt's. it was ok there but i got messed about alot!!! it took two years to get these iui's . and only saw a consultant three times ,they can be very very laid back make sure you keep on to them.

we have ended up going private because we were being messed about ie they still havent put me on the list for nhs treatment even though i have been under them for 3 years!!!

i know its alot of money but after 3 years we had enough.

dont get me wrong they are ok but make sure they explain things to you ,i found out most stuff on here

anyway, when are you starting? its not that bad a process so dont worry to much. 

ive got my first ivf apt this week in swansea im feeling nervous but this is the next step for me.

i wish you all the luck and best wishes 

keep me posted how you get on and any questions feel free to ask ok .

take care ........


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Vella - I'm not too sure when I will exactly be starting.  We had our 1st appointment last week where they did some internal test and told me to ring the hosp on day 1 of my next cycle go in on day 5 for blood tests etc.

Are you going to the LWC at Swansea? if so they are lovely.  I was going there hoping to eggshare but unfortunately my FSH levels were too high so we were about to go private but we received the letter from Neath Port Talbot Hosp.

Keep in touch lovely and all the very best x  

Kat x


----------



## NatR (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey Kath,

Good news about starting on the IUI - if our Clomid cycles don't work that's our next step, make lots of notes for me hun!!

Good Luck, keep us posted on the normal board, I'll do the BFP dance for you!! (not sure what it is yet, but am sure I can think of something!!!)

Love 

Nat xx


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

good luck!


----------



## wantabump (Jan 29, 2007)

good luck kathryn  xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vella49 (Jun 25, 2007)

hi kathrine

you might as well have the free treatment its the same process as if your paying for it!!

yes going to lwc tomorow , hopeing it all goes well.

good luck ...


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Wow - that was fast! 

I have been told to wait up to 18 months!!! 

GOOD LUCK! 

IUI worked first time for us! 

XXX


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Caz - I know really fast we could'nt believe it.  Do you have any helpful advice lovely

xx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

IUI is really quite simple - just try and relax, drink plenty of water and dont stress out over it. 

My first IUI I had an attitude of it will or wont work and was not really that worried about it and I was so suprised it DID work... 

Just remembered - when they put hubbies swmmiers back try and lie there for as long as you can and I also layed on my side where most of the eggies where - what worked I dont know...


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Kathryne

I had my 3 iui's in Bridgend Hospital, as they did not do it in Neath when I was there, all my consultations, scans etc were in neath but the actual IUI was done in Bridgend, I used to see Joanne in Neath and was under Miss Dossa, are you with the same people ?

IUI was fine, used to go straight back to work afterwards (after the 30 min lie down of course  ) and never had any ill effects whatsoever from it.

It did not work and I am now having IVF in cardiff, but I know it works for lots of girls on here so keep positive

Andrea x


----------



## Kathryne (Mar 19, 2008)

Andrea - Yes it was a nurse called Joanna we saw last thurs - really nice I thought.  Apparantly Miss Dossa is off on long term sick so there is another consultant looking after her work Dr. Sad!!!

Kat xx


----------

